# EB coach seating chart/diagrams?



## Tim (Mar 12, 2006)

As a newbie to Amtrak travel, does anyone know of a site that has seating diagrams or charts of the superliner? Any help you could offer would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## PRR 60 (Mar 12, 2006)

Tim said:


> As a newbie to Amtrak travel, does anyone know of a site that has seating diagrams or charts of the superliner?  Any help you could offer would be greatly appreciated!


This site, developed for the Texas Eagle, has some Superliner car diagrams. Select the car style from the left margin menu.

http://www.texaseagle.com/coach.htm


----------



## Tim (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks for the info! Although it doesn't give actual seat numbers, just the layout helps. I wonder why Amtrak doesn't have online seating charts at their site?!?


----------



## Amtrak Watcher (Mar 12, 2006)

My guess would be that not enough Amtrak riders make their reservations on the Internet. Even if this isn't the case the service crew assigns seating at boarding time: an agreeable procedure that allows for people's needs and desires to be addressed.

Your seat in the air is your spot from which you can't move too freely for the duration of your trip. Your seat on the train is far less confining and less critical. There are, for example, no seat belts. If you don't like your seat, the crew will let you move.


----------



## battalion51 (Mar 12, 2006)

Well the other thing is that you do not select your seat with Amtrak, it is assigned upon boarding. Whereas with the airlines you choose your seat, so the seating chart is more critical. Amtrak doesn't even allow you to choose your room unless you specifically call in and request a particular room. But, many times there can be a fare difference for one room vs. another because of how desireable a room is. For example, Room 3 on a Viewliner is much more desireable than Room 12.


----------



## Guest_aka (Mar 12, 2006)

Last June the EB coachs did have some seats reserved for couples and families. Not a bad thing. My wife and I road CHI- SEA in coach due to late plans and no WB sleepers on that date. Not to bad. Had a roomette EB. I was sort of suprised to see the couples and families signs. I have also seen these signs on the CL but not often. I think it depends on the crew.Could be wrong on that. I ride the CL often and only remember the couples and families sings a few times. Heavy ridership on the CL does bring assigned seating often tho. Thats another good thing, what with grand kids to keep track of.


----------



## Tim (Mar 17, 2006)

Hey, thanks! Makes sense. I did call Amtrak and asked for a group of 6 adults and 2 children (3&4) to be saved for the Fargo station on EB. Said they'd try but no guarantee. That's OK... just thought we'd try, thanks to some info on another thread.


----------



## jccollins (Mar 17, 2006)

Tim said:


> Hey, thanks! Makes sense. I did call Amtrak and asked for a group of 6 adults and 2 children (3&4) to be saved for the Fargo station on EB. Said they'd try but no guarantee. That's OK... just thought we'd try, thanks to some info on another thread.


OBS staff will try their best upon request to help you locate a group of seats so you can sit together when you board. Usually, on most of the western longhaul trains, the seating is unassigned when boarding and the crew will let you sit wherever you wish within a specific car designated for your destination. They try to keep passengers for each station grouped together on the train so that blocks of space will open up as people get off and get on for instances just like yours.

A small, but still important, part of the reason Amtrak has not taken to the idea of assigning specific seats in advance is the relatively poor condition of certain coaches and vulnerability of it being switched out or traded for a different type of equipment at the last minute that would wreak havoc for crews needing to reassign people different seats. No one wants to book a specific seat online eight months in advance to then board the train and find out that the specific seat they chose is missing a cushion and has a broken leg rest of food tray. With the current system everyone can just move around until they find a suitable seat and, especially during the off season, there is usually ample room to do so.


----------

